# COLONOSCOPY PREP



## lizbeth (Nov 14, 2002)

Having colonoscopy on Friday and am wondering... Have new GI MD and been feeling better but he advised having this procedure which another GI MD did last summer but I had so much pain, he had to stop so could not get all the way around. Yes, I had the IV with the meds.Doing Golytley prep tomorrow...have read all your hepful tips. Thanks.My question is why did this GI MD add "Take 4 Ducolax (5 mg) caps with last glass of Golytely" Why add these(for more torture?) when the gallon of liquid should clean you out? Had procedure last July with different GI MD and he prescribed the Phosphasoda stuff and nothing about Ducolax.Once I took one of those nasty pills and got some awful cramps. Have read this BB and no one else mentioned these pills. Any ideas??I can try to reach him at his other office but you know how these MD's are when you call and question.lizzybethel###excite.com


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

Definitely call your doctor. Every one is different and you wouldn't want to underdo your prep and have problems!That said, it does sound excessive to me. I've heard some people don't even have to do the entire gallon of golytely because they are running clear before they are done drinking. I thought the pills were usually used with other preps that weren't necessarily as complete on their own as the golytely usually is. Are you usually C or D? That could affect your doc's recommendation. I have IBS-D so it doesn't take much to get me going, and I think most people who clean out easily are D-types. If you are usually C it might be harder to get things moving and/or you might have built a tolerance to some laxitives.Good luck with your prep and the test


----------



## lisi (Jun 8, 2003)

I think that all that Dulcolax with the Golytely does indeed sound like torture. My doctor prescribed calcium citrate before the gallon of Golytely, and because I was so terrified of painful diahrrea, I decided to do only the Golytely. I lied to them at the endoscopy lab when I showed up for my colonoscopy and just as I suspected I was cleaned out just fine. I would just do the Golytely and if everything isn't through you with that (which I just about guarantee you it will be), then you can consider taking the Dulcolax. P.S, I hate these doctors who seem not to care about what it really means to take all this stuff. I think what your doctor has prescribed for you is overkill.


----------



## lizbeth (Nov 14, 2002)

Thanks for your replies. I tend to think the added pills are overkill. I know my body better than the MD. I will see if I passs clear liquid after the gallon and if so, stop there. Overkill is a good word. If I've been having bowel problems (constipation) for the past three years(since abdominal GYN surgery), why do I want to torture myself. These tests are not easy for the person with no bowel problems.







Now to the chug-a-lugging and emptying.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

yogi, I hope your prep is going ok! Tomorrow will be smooth sailing after you get through this...getting the IV is the worst part, and it's not that bad. You should be nice and drugged for the rest







If you haven't gotten to this point already, save yourself a glass of golytely, at least enough to take those pills with, in case you do need to take them. After starting the golytely, I don't think you're supposed to have anything else. I think it might dilute its effect? I don't want you to need ducolax at the end and have to drink a lot of water, is all.Best wishes tonight and tomorrow


----------



## lizbeth (Nov 14, 2002)

This is a POST-CoLONOSCOPY message. Thanks Luna and Lisi for your messages. I stuck with the Golytely and drank about every 15-20 minutes from 3:45 until 8:45. I could notdrink it as fast as directed. I followed each glass with 4 oz. of ginger ale. I did not need to take the last glass of the gallon as I was passing clear liquid.Nor did I take those wretched Ducolax pills. All went well with the procedure. I mentioned to the nurse that this was my second time in a year, explained that the other Gastro MD could not complete the test due to my severe pain. This MD came in to look me over(?) when they set me up with IV and I don't remember anything until I heard him say "That's her appendix..."







I knew that meant he got all the way around and I asked him if he was done. I heard him say yes and before you know it I was helped off that table to the recovery cubicle. The verbal report from MD afterward was that he DID NOT see anything. I still cannot believe what a breeze it was. I came home and slept for two hours. After effects:I did not feel hunger; I thought it best to eat light so only had a few saltines, yogurt and jello. Had a litle gas and gurgling and today more of the same. Last year, I had to lie on the back seat of the car when my husband brought me home and was moaning and groaning so much, he thought I had some surgery done while the scope was inside me. One never knows the why of these things...the body is a remarkable creation of Divine design and includes some complicated chemistry. So, I Thank God I have no cancer or chron's or UC or Diverticulosis. The IBS issue is still alive. My irritable bowel will identify itself by my cranky colon. Thanks again for your diligent reponses.


----------

